# Scottsdale At Night



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I went and took a few quick photos after eating dinner at the Chart House last night. This was really the first time I went out and took night time photos :eeps:


----------



## 1ste39bimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey would you be insterested in doing a photo shot with another fellow BMW owner in the Az area?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

That is a possibility. I'm not sure if my skills are exactly photoshoot worthy but I am willing to give it a shot sometime if you'd like. Send me a PM sometime and we could discuss it further.


----------



## 1ste39bimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

well you don't have to take the photos i have a few other friends that take photos of cars and we could get my friends ram in and he has really good ideas i just took some of my car under (my e39 and new hood) in this section.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Hey big A. Question: I'm justwondering if you love your camera more than your girl friend? :yikes: JK. I admire your pictures.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> Hey big A. Question: I'm justwondering if you love your camera more than your girl friend? :yikes: JK. I admire your pictures.


:rofl:

Thanks Dave!


----------

